# Dataone usage checking site not working



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 31, 2009)

guys does anyone have a solution to this problem?
the dataone site seems to not work.
the dataone usage finder from shaplus.com is also not working.
how can one check the usage of dataone BB ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 31, 2009)

I am able to check my BW usage.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 31, 2009)

u are... strange?

could u give me a link to the site..-


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 31, 2009)

yep mine's working too.
Here's the *link* try it 
And regarding those tools which are not working,the reason was that BSNL portal was updated.
Even Datafox add-on for firefox wasn't working until an update three days back,If you are using Firefox then Datafox is a must.
Hope it helped 
Happy New year


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 1, 2010)

i have been using dataone for more then 4 years..
on the link you have given - when i enter my username & password it says login failed please enter a valid user id & password

is the portal id different to the username i use for my net connection?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 1, 2010)

yes. you are right. Protal Id is different and your authentication ID is different. Call the BSNL guys of your town and ask your portal ID. Are you using Dataone service for 4 years with out knowing your Portal ID !


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 1, 2010)

yup i am.. & i could find my dataone usage with dataone usage finder using my authentication id... so i didnt even know there's a portal id


----------



## ECE0105 (Jan 1, 2010)

Me not having a Portal ID either. Using Dataone since May 2005. The site seems to be down since more than a week.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 1, 2010)

I am an unlimited usage customer, so no need to check usage


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 1, 2010)

^ portal ID is not only useful to view the band width usage but you can change your authentication id and password with that which is quite a necessary task.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 1, 2010)

^I believe the service is locked to specific telephone number.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 1, 2010)

^ you can view your usage where ever you want. But i haven't tried changing the authentication password in other networks. I think it will work in any network.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 1, 2010)

> ^I believe the service is locked to specific telephone number.


Nope I access My portal account from different connections, even from different ISP's too even when I'm out of town I use it to check bandwidth usage of Automated downloads,So it is not locked to telephone Number.


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2010)

*NIB-1* users who have their IP addresses as 59.x.x.x - **10.240.43.216/* - For them the ID and password through which they connect to the internet is their username and password for the portal. Only NIB-1 users with the IP 59.x.x.x can access this.

*NIB-2* users who have their IP addresses as 117.x.x.x - **data.bsnl.in/* - For them the Portal ID & password AND the Broadband ID & password are different, iirc. This can be accessed from any connection.



ECE0105 said:


> Me not having a Portal ID either. *Using Dataone since May 2005.* The site seems to be down since more than a week.


You are an old customer i.e. *NIB-1.* **10.240.43.216/*
 
---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 AM ----------




ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i have been using dataone for *more then 4 years*..


Old *NIB-1* customer. Broadband username and password will work. **10.240.43.216/*


----------

